# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  American Bullfrogs - Caresheet?

## Caspian

I've been thinking a lot, specifically, about caring for American bullfrogs. As many of us know, they are common frogs in North America, and often are taken in from the wild as pets [An example of this is myself]. However, many people struggle to find a proper caresheet for one. I know this from first-hand experience. 

Unfortunately, I have seen more than one caresheet that suggested a 20 Gallon for one adult! I find this ridiculous, and I am disgraced to think that people would believe this. Sadly, I have seen people keep adult, 6 inch American bullfrogs in only 10/20/30 Gallon tanks, and say "But the website told me they'd be happy in it!" which we can all agree is animal abuse. Yes, I know I keep my bullfroglets in a 30 Gallon tank, but my biggest female, Gnag, is only 2.5 inches long [Yes, I measured them properly as of late. My previous size estimates were undoubtedly wrong, and for that, I apologize.] and they are each going in at least a 55 Gallon tank, if not an 100 Gallon when they are over 3.5 inches.

Onto my main point, I feel that perhaps a few experts on bullfrog care [Heather, Demon Amphibians, Kroberts?] could work together and formulate a caresheet for the American Bullfrog, Rana Catesbeiana. They are some of the most commonly found frogs, and thus meaning, some of the most common frogs kept as pets, but people need to know how to properly care for such a frog. Also, if you are in an area where they are invasive, reducing their numbers in a humane way by taking one or two in as a pet will not only teach you how to properly care for a frog, but also help your natural frog species. Thus, I conclude my proposal for a caresheet on the American bullfrog. I sincerely hope you take this into consideration, bullfrog owners.

----------


## Ryan

*Bravo!*

----------


## Ryan

Hi there Gnag
i would say that a juvenile thats about 2-3 inches could be in a 20-30 gallon (i personally find the suggestion of 100 gallons for a 2.5 inch frog lucridous) but every inch of frog puts on ten gallons so an 8 inch bullfrog would need 80 gallons. heating is not nesseccary but a daytime night time cycle with a low ultraviolet light would benefit they tend to like temperature ranges of around 18-25 degrees Celcius, bullfrogs would need at the minimum, 3 inches of water  and are very semiaquatic, they can last with floating pieces of cork bark but would appreciate a half land half water tank. 

Bullfrogs will pretty much eat anything that they can shovel into their mouths, birds, mice, and even other frogs, but i do not suggest feeding these to the frogs because of declining amphibian populations world wide and the chance that the prey item would wound or even kill the frog, Earthworms and *Crayfish* from what ive read are the most nutritious food items besides crickets. you can always buy crayfish at a bait shop where they are either farmed or wild caught. juvenile bullfrogs will eat every day and feed one prey item at a time (if its a crawfish, only one would suffice for an adult)

If you or anyone else plans to take care of a bullfrog tadpole, about four can last in an aquarium of about ten gallons (make sure ph and nitrates are safe) and i fed my bullfrog tadpoles boiled, frozen romaine lettuce, and the tadpoles are very messy so i would feed them on a bare bottom tank. once you frog gets his front legs, you will need more land areas for basking in a larger tank and will need small crickets if their mouth is developing from tadpole to frog.

I really hope this helps!  :Smile: 

resources 

Devin edmonds- frogs and toads

Barlett and Barlett - frogs toads and tree frogs

Amphibiancare.org (Rana species)

Talktothefrog.org

----------

joshua123

----------


## Caspian

Wow, that's a lot of info! Thanks, Bob!

I keep Gnag in a 30 Gallon, and she's only about 2'8 inches long whilst squatting, very small. But she's growing fast, so I'm moving her to a 55 Gallon soon.

Some people say water only up to the frog's neck. Do you support this? I, personally, disagree. Aquatic frogs should be able to swim, not just walk, in water.

I've heard of bullfrogs eating bats too  :EEK!:  crazy, huh? And it's definitely plausible when I see how effective a hunter Gnag is. I put 5 crickets on separate lilypads/water reeds, and they are all gone within 2-3 minutes. Also, she can take down a cricket within 5 seconds of me placing it into view. Bullfrogs are insane hunters.

Crayfish? Hmm. I might try feeding Gnag a young crayfish, or simply an adult crayfish when she is older. I already feed both her and Bumpy earthworms, specifically, nightcrawlers.

How many crickets per night for a juvenile do you suggest, Bob?

Thanks, this will help a lot  :Smile:

----------


## froglover9

I reccommend keeping Americam bullfrogs in outdoor ponds if you have the space.  Be sure to surround the pond with walls at that are at least as tall as the length of your frog.  I reccommend covering your frog enclosure with sturdy screening because it's easy to underestimate their jumping capabilities.  I keep my frog, which is almost 4 inches, in a kiddie pool 4 ft in diameter and about a foot tall.  I cover the pool with screening and secure it with 8 sturdy clips.  A rule of thumb is to provide a foot per inch.  So, your 2.5 inch frog can be kept in a 20 gallon long aquarium.  Of course, I reccommend that you use the biggest cage available.

----------

